# Pothole levels between Minot and Williston?



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I have just looked at some precipation totals for Minot and Williston. They show Minot being two inches below normal in the last 90 days and Williston two inches above. My question is how that relates to water in the potholes in the area between Minot and Williston. Can anyone give me an impression of what those potholes actually look like?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Perry...send an email to:

deslacs.fws.gov/lostwoodnwr.htm


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just wanted to clarify:

Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge
Phone: (701)848-2722
Email: [email protected]
Mailing Address: 8315 Highway 8, Kenmare, ND 58746-9046


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks guys. The e-mail was sent. But, I'm also hoping someone who lives in the area or has driven through it, can also respond.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

We should have a sticky place to put all the better weather sites

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/g ... MOT_30.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/soilmst/

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/a ... g/usa.html

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/g ... 0prec.html

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/p ... recip.html

http://www.agr.gc.ca/pfra/drought/drprec4_e.htm

http://www.drought.noaa.gov/

http://www.drought.unl.edu/dm/monitor.html

http://www.agr.gc.ca/pfra/drought/drprecw_e.htm

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/USLoca ... e&pid=none


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Fetch,

That is a pretty impressive list of sites. Here is another site courtesy of NDSU. Sorry, Sioux fans!

http://ndawn.ndsu.nodak.edu/index.html


----------

